# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Medicijnen

## michiels

dag even een vraag ;ik gebruik allang ibuprofen 600mg.voor mijn rug klachten.ikwil stoppen met dit medicijn i.v.b.met mogelijke nierklachten.is er voor mij een vervanger voor dit medicijn? zo ja kunt u mij dan informeren voor een medicijn[tabletten] waar over ik niet bezorgd hoef te zijn? bij voorbaat dank. groetjes g michiels.

----------


## MissMolly

Alle pijnstillers zijn bij langdurig gebruik schadelijk in de concentratie die jij gebruikt.
Is het niet verstandiger om eens naar de oorzaak van de rugklachten te kijken dan continu zoveel pijnstillers te nemen?

Pijn heb je niet voor niets, het is een waarschuwing van je lichaam dat er iets niet goed zit. Neem niet de pijn weg, maar zoek een specialilst die de oorzaak weg kan nemen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben het een met MissMolly  :Smile: 

Rugpijn kan vele oorzaken hebben en dus ook vele oplossingen. Ibuprofen en aanverwanten zijn er om de pijn tijdelijk te stillen en dienen kort gebruikt te worden, tenzij in overleg met een arts.

----------

